# Welche Reiseanbieter könnt ihr mir empfehlen?



## thomas-ww (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo Boardies,

ich möchte meinem Vater zu seinem 50. Geburtstag eine Angelreise schenken.

Welche Reiseveranstalter könnt ihr mir empfehlen? 
Habe noch nie so eine Reise gebucht.

Hauptsächlich angelt mein Vater auf Forellen. 
Hatte da an Angelreisen gedacht, wo er auch auf Salmoniden fischen könnte. 
Die Reisezeit wäre im September, Oktober oder November. 
Ich hatte vielleicht an Österreich, Schweiz, Schweden, Norwegen oder Dänemark gedacht. Bin für jeden Tip und jede Erfahrung dankbar!


----------



## JanS (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Reiseanbieter könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

wie wäre es mit vöglers ? dies ist keine webung!! www.angelreisen.de dort habe ich bisher gute erfahrungen gemacht einfach mal anrufen und beraten lassen!


----------



## Karstein (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Reiseanbieter könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

Für Forellen und Lachse vom feinsten: Irland.

Und dies über Andree´s Angelreisen oder Kingfisher buchen, die die meiste Erfahrung mit Angelreisen auf die grüne Insel haben. Dank der sensationell günstigen Flüge derzeit wäre das als Geschenk doch top!?

Mein Favorit: der Lareen Park im County Leitrim bei Bundoran, über Andree´s Angelreisen zu buchen. Da hätte Dein Dad zum Ferienhaus ein Boot mit Außenborder für den Lough Melvin inklusive (neben Lachs beherbergt der Melvin stattliche Bachforellen/ Brown Trouts bis 18 Pound, ebenso große Ferox Trout und die dort heimische Gillaroe Trout), und ebenso inklusive die Angellizenz für einen der besten Lachsflüsse Irlands, den River Bundrowes - der fließt 50 Meter von der Haustür entfernt!

Für´s Forellen- und Lachsangeln in Norwegen solltest mal bei den AB-Membern "Andree Hörmann" oder "Din Tur Matthias" vom Angelreiseveranstalter Din Tur Kontakt aufnehmen, die haben u.a. auch feinste Saiblingsgewässer in Nordnorwegen in petto.


----------



## Heuxs (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Reiseanbieter könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

Hi Thomas ww

Bin mit einigen Reiseveranstaltern schon gefahren,aus meiner Sicht war DinTur Matthias
das beste was ich erfahren durfte!!!
Wenn Dein Vater 50zig wird gibts nur eins,ab nach Nordnorwegen und im Meer angeln
lassen,dieses Erlebnis vergisst er nie. Als Rentner haste zu tun um die Fische rauszukriegen und dann kann er immer noch seine Forellen jagen.

Tschüß Heuxs


----------



## Karstein (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Reiseanbieter könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

Im September/ Oktober/ November nach Nordnorwegen? Heuxs, sein Dad soll den 51. noch erleben dürfen! 

Und das


			
				 Heuxs schrieb:
			
		

> aus meiner Sicht war DinTur Matthias das beste was ich erfahren durfte!!!



gibt gleich ein "TATÜÜÜTATAAAA"! :m

Soso, Matze - was HIER so alles zu Tage kommt!  |uhoh:  :q  :g


----------



## Heuxs (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Reiseanbieter könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

Hallo Karsten

Der war guuuut..........gekontert.

Sein Dad soll ja nicht zum Skatspielen,richtig arbeiten (angeln), anfang sept.hoch geflogen, müßte doch zu machen sein.
Wenn er dann 51zig wird, fährt er im August.

Tschüß Heuxs


----------



## Karstein (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Reiseanbieter könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

Klar, bis Mitte September haut das dort oben meist noch hin vom Wetter her. Und erst recht an den Binnengewässern. Na, vielleicht melden sich die beiden ja mal selbst zu Wort und erzählen was zum Thema Salmoniden in Norge?


----------



## BigEarn (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Reiseanbieter könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Für Forellen und Lachse vom feinsten: Irland.
> 
> Und dies über Andree´s Angelreisen oder Kingfisher buchen, die die meiste Erfahrung mit Angelreisen auf die grüne Insel haben. Dank der sensationell günstigen Flüge derzeit wäre das als Geschenk doch top!?
> 
> ...


 
Der Irland-Empfehlung kann ich nur zustimmen. Leitrim, das "Armenhaus Irlands" ist darüber hinaus landschaftlich sehr schön und touristisch nicht so überlaufen wie der Süden. Den Lough Melvin habe ich selber noch nicht befischt (alle Boote waren schon vermietet :c ) allerdings schon bewundert. Am Bundrowes hab ich Jungforellen mit Insekten gefüttert. :q Definitiv zwei sehr schöne Gewässer von denen der Melvin auf meiner Liste für die Zukunft weit oben steht.
Im September ist die Zeit denke ich auch noch ganz gut um mal einen Tag Hochseefischen zu gehen. (u.a. von Mullaghmore ganz in der Nähe) Evtl. weiss Carsten hierzu noch genaueres?  
An einem angelfreien Tag wäre ein Trip durch das Donegal, vor allem bei gutem Wetter |rolleyes , meines Erachtens sehr zu empfehlen. (u.a. St.John´s Point)
Ich hab mal ein paar Fotos rausgesucht. #h ( 2x der Bundrowes, Lough Melvin, Donegal, St.John´s Point)


----------



## Andree Hörmann (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Reiseanbieter könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

- im September käme evtl. noch die Lauvsneselva in Frage ist ein sehr später Fluß.
Da kann man dann gut ne schöne Kombireise machen - Meer und Süßwasser.
Als Nordnorgetour würde sich noch die Flug-Gruppenreise zum Lyngen Tur og Havfiskesenter gut machen - die wäre vom 05.09 - 12.09.05 zu einem sehr moderaten Preis. Bei Interesse einfach PN an mich.

Gruß Andree


----------



## Karstein (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Reiseanbieter könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

Ach, da ist ja Mr. Din Tur. :m

@ BigEarn: Ende August/ Anfang September ist die beste Zeit für´s Blauhai- und Blauflossentunangeln! Und das entweder von Mullaghmore aus (20 Minuten vom Lareen Park entfernt) oder noch viel besser von Killybeggs aus mit Bryan Mc Gilloway (ca. 50 Minuten Fahrzeit vom Park). Komplettcharter zwischen 300 und 400 € den ganzen Tag für ein Boot für 6-8 Personen.

Natürlich sind alle anderen Meeresfische auch bestens zu fangen. Und nicht zu vergessen die Meerforellen an der Mündung des River Erne zwischen Ballyshannon und Bundoran (vom Parkplatz Bundoran ca. 40 Minuten Fußmarsch am Strand entlang).


----------



## wodibo (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Reiseanbieter könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*



			
				Heuxs schrieb:
			
		

> aus meiner Sicht war DinTur Matthias das beste was ich erfahren durfte!!!



*Taaaaaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaaaaa* 

Matze ist halt Dienstleister pur :q :q :q


----------



## thomas-ww (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Reiseanbieter könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

Wie sind eigentlich so eure Erfahrungen in Österreich?

Kann man da diesbezüglich auch etwas erwarten, oder ist das schon  zu spät dafür?

Vielen Dank für eure Tips! Das mit Irland hört sich ganz gut an, werde diesbezüglich mal ein wenig durchs Web surfen.


----------

